# NVIDIA 8500 GT not being detected

## macbain

I have two virtually identical machines.  

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)

and the other has a PCIE 8400

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)

Both running the same kernel 2.6.30 build with the same .config.

MTRR is enabled / CONFIG_AGP off, PCI Express enabled on both.

Both have 

media-video/nvidia-settings-185.18.31

x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2:0

x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1

hal, dbus, consolekit is running on both.

I've followed the upgrade instructions for "Migration to X.org Server 1.6 and libxcb 1.4"

and extensively rechecked the steps.

The machine with the 8500 doesn't detect the card. The card works. ( This machine dual boots and it works with 

Windows XP )

It used to work with xorg-server x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6

Xorg -configure doesn't detect the card, this is the result

```

(II) Loader magic: 0x1da0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 8

List of video drivers:

        nvidia

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) System resource ranges:

No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.

```

Using xorg.conf 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath  "unix/:-1"

# The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "evdev"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

    Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver "keyboard"

    Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option          "CorePointer"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Samsung"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    # DisplaySize     618    310

    # HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    # VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8500"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Results in 

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux bxp 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #20 SMP PREEMPT Thu Oct 15 08:36:29 EDT 2009 i686

Build Date: 10 October 2009  11:07:43PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 15 09:28:53 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x1da0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 8

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.5

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 16:15:35 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 15:49:53 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

```

VIDEO_CARDS = nvidia

INPUT_DEVICES = evdev keyboard mouse

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

USE = "  a52 aac alsa apache2 acpi arts asf avi berkdb -bindist bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cdparanoia cli crypt consolekit cups dbus divx4linux dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esdevdev fam ffmpeg -firefox flac foomaticdb gdbm gif glx gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal innodb input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse -ipv6 jpeg kde kdepim kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mik mng mod motif mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly obex ogg opengl oss pam pango pcre pdflib perl phonon png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis webkit win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib xmp xvmc smp xulrunner X wacom"

```

I've been struggling with this for days.  I've tried everything I could think of or find posted about configuring nvidia cards.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

macbain,

```
(--) using VT number 8 
```

Thats odd. Xorg normaly runs on VT 7.  It only goes to higher numbers for a second and subsequent instance.  Whats using VT 7 ?

I suspect that X may already be running there. Try Ctrl-Alt-F7 and look

----------

## macbain

I wish it were that simple.  Unfortunately no.  The VT 8 may have been there because I was regenerating the log file remoteley.  The logs do accurately reflect the results I'm getting when I start xdm.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

macbain,

Can lspci see your graphics card ?

Please post the output from lspci.

Is this one of those laptops with two graphics chips which is supposed to switch between them depending on the requirements of the running program ?

----------

## macbain

Here you go. 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

macbain,

Driver version 185.18.31 does indeed support your GPU. The gory detail is in 

```
less /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-185.18.31/README.bz2 
```

Check that the kernel module is loaded after Xorg has tried to start and you have 

```
ls -al /dev/nv*

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195,   0 Oct 16 14:47 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195, 255 Oct 16 14:47 /dev/nvidiactl
```

too.  Permissions don't matter at this stage but your normal user will need to be in the video group to use hardware acceleration.

Look at your kernel settings.  IF you want to use a framebuffer console, you must use either vesa or uvesafb. Any nvidia framebuffer drivers prevent the Xorg driver for detecting your graphics chip. Earlier drivers gave a warning about this.

Adding noapic to the kernel line in grub.conf may help too.

----------

## macbain

/dev/nv* don't get created when Xorg tries to start

nvidia-xconfig -enable-all-gpus, will create the /dev/nv*

restarting afterwards didn't help

Tried downgrading to xorg-server 1.5.3-r6

And still "(EE) No devices detected"   :Sad: 

The hardware is valid.  Booting with  a Mandriva Live CD, 2.6.26 and finds the card using nvidia, 1.80....

t

----------

## doctork

On my laptop with an NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M,  the 185.18.29 and 185.18.31 drivers don't work. On the other hand,  185.18.14 and the beta 190.36 drivers do seem to work.

--

doc

----------

## macbain

I tried drivers 

beta 190.36 

and it didn't help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

macbain,

As you don't get /dev/nv* when xorg tries to start, the kernel module is not being loaded.

Do

```
modprobe nvidia
```

to attempt to load it by hand. The on screen error and the end of dmesg will be useful in further diagnosis.

Silly question time.  Does uname -a  and readlink /usr/src/linux show the same kernel versions?

If not, you are running one kernel and building the kernel module for another version.

e.g. 

```
$ uname -a

Linux NeddySeagoon 2.6.31-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 10 10:58:04 BST 2009 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

and 

```
$ readlink /usr/src/linux

/home/roy/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r2
```

both show 2.6.31-gentoo-r2

----------

## macbain

The nvidia module does get loaded.  I don't think that's the problem.  Rergardless the dmesg output after manual load and autoload are the same.

```

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  190.36  Wed Sep 23 07:40:15 PDT 2009

```

Obviously, this is after I installed the 190 beta drivers.  I've had similar results with 180, 185 and 190 drivrers.

Silly questions are not out of place by this time.

```

uname -a

Linux bxp 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #29 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 16 21:08:33 EDT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3110 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

readlink /usr/src/linux

linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

```

Thanks for looking.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

macbain,

If the module loads properly - with no errors and it looks like it does, your /dev entries should be created by udev.

If you don't have the /dev/ entries the Xorg part of the driver cannot communicate with the kernel part, then its very broken.

From a clean boot, load the nvidia module by hand, check for errors in dmesg.  Check that it loaded in lsmod.

Give udev 10 seconds or so then check for your /dev/nv* entries.

If they are not there, thats the first problem to fix.  Make them by hand

```
mknod /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255
```

Now fix the permissions to be chmod 660 and chown root:video on the two files.  They should now look like 

```
ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195,   0 Oct 17 09:44 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195, 255 Oct 17 09:44 /dev/nvidiactl
```

Having got the kernel module loaded, and the /dev entries for Xorg to use, try Xorg.

Those /dev/ entries won't stick - so this is just a diagnostic test.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

You should have this file ==>/etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf<==

It should create the /dev nodes for you

----------

## macbain

I just completed a complete rebuild of very X related lib, app, proto, base

Still no love.

The dev entriies seem to be persistent. They seem to survive rebooting regardless of whether the nvidia module is autoloaded or not.

```

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195,   0 Oct 16 21:52 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195, 255 Oct 16 21:52 /dev/nvidiactl

```

This is from /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf

```

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more

# options see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-190.36/README

#

# !!! SECURITY WARNING !!!

# DO NOT MODIFY OR REMOVE THE DEVICE FILE RELATED OPTIONS UNLESS YOU KNOW

# WHAT YOU ARE DOING.

# ONLY ADD TRUSTED USERS TO THE VIDEO GROUP, THESE USERS MAY BE ABLE TO CRASH,

# COMPROMISE, OR IRREPARABLY DAMAGE THE MACHINE.

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileMode=432 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=27 NVreg_ModifyDeviceFiles=1

```

----------

## krinn

My xorg.log

```
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0611:1043:8260 nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT$

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in$

```

And another computer log

```
        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/0, 0xe000000$

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

```

as you see twice time my log show up (--) PCIblabhah when it find the card and after that showing ressources the card use...

So: i think your kernel lack support for pci express or agp if your card is agp, or something that allow the card to discuss with xorg (maybe some kind of gart or anything, i don't really know).

Seems more a kernel issue to me.

----------

## macbain

I have to agree its seems to be kernel issue but for the life of me I can't figure out what's missing

My motherboard is an ASUS P5K SE, the card is an NVIDIA 8500GT PCI Express, the relevant settings from the .config for bus options

```

MTRR=y

...

CONFIG_PCI=y

PCI_GOANY =y

PCIEPORTBUS=y

PCI_MSI=y

HT_IRQ =y

PCI_IOV=yes

```

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

I can't really apport anything, but just ask if the user is in the video group, though I really know that the problem lies before that could even matter, so I'm suscribing to see the outcome and learn about it.

One thing though, did you see any "Section mismatchs" or so while building the kernel image?

----------

## rlittle

So, now that you have the /dev/nvidia* devices, what do you see in Xorg.0.log when you attempt to start X?

...still "(EE) No devices detected"?

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Did you checked the  BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"  ?

I had the same problem with the same card. 

I find it out with 

X -configure

and checked the BusID in the new created xorg.conf. Afterwards I changed 

the BusID in my original xorg.conf.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

